# Best cheese roll substitute?



## LongWing (Feb 4, 2007)

Fixing cheese grits for a Super Bowl get together.  I use an old recepie that calls for a garlic cheese roll and sharp chedar cheese.  When the garlic cheese roll disapeared, I once used a plain cheese roll and garlic powder.  Now it seems that even the basic cheese roll is hard to find.  I bought some extra chedar for substitution, but think that maybe something more cheese-foody would work best.  What do you think?

Regards,
LW


----------



## mudbug (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not sure what you mean by a cheese "roll".  Are you talking about a cheese "log", like those Hickory Farms things?

Not a big fan of grits (Uncle Bob, please do not take note), but I would think shredded cheese is the way to go anyway.


----------



## LongWing (Feb 4, 2007)

mudbug, Thanks for the response.  Cheese log sounds good.  Basically processed cheese in a plastic tube that is gathered and clasped at the ends.  Some versions even had a capped hole in the side that you could squish the stuff out of.  I guess the most useful think about it was that you could get it in several flavors (ie garlic as called for by this recipe),

Thanks again, LW


----------

